

All Presidents Are Above Average - dwwoelfel
http://www.slate.com/id/2244527/

======
ryanwaggoner
I don't doubt that history books for children often paint historical figures
in more (or less) generous terms than reality would suggest, but this story is
pretty thin on examples. Six quotes about 43 of the most studied men in
history doesn't really say anything at all, especially when you consider that
writers of adult history have their own unique biases.

~~~
neilk
It's not a hard-hitting exposé -- it's just supposed to be a little bit funny.

Sometimes the flaws aren't about details. It's the aura of holiness. Americans
seem to think it's good that children have a sort of secular faith in their
head of state. I'm not sure why.

I saw this book "Barack Obama: Son of Promise, Child of Hope" in my local
bookstore once, which takes it way over the top. Unintentionally hilarious, or
perhaps disturbing. Judge for yourself:

<http://www.nikkigrimes.com/books/bkbarack.html>

